# Generator on Sale at Costco



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just noticed in my Costco flyer a Champion 7000 watt gas generator at $549. Not a bad price, but I'm sure its pretty "cheap" in terms of build. I would love a 7000 watt Honda but its not in the budget. I mean is this one really worth almost a $1000 more? 
Black Max Honda New 7000 8750 Watts Portable Generator Electric Start | eBay


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A bud has a Champion generator that he uses at hunt camp for months each year, for three years now. No issues so far. Just stay within the capacity.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Honda generator - 2500 watt - runs two 120 volt appliances side by side with no issues. So you can power your refrigerator and a window unit AC, or electric sump or well pump, and it also will charge 12 volt batteries simultaneously.

All the power I have ever needed.

It is very quiet (important if you ever want to get to sleep) and will run for eight hours straight on 2.5 gallons of fuel (full tank).

I paid $1250 for it, so I would say a 7000 watt Honda generator for $1450 is a great deal.

Don't buy lawn mower engine generators - too loud, and they fail very quickly under loads. And good luck with parts and service....

Spend the money, get the Honda. Smile when the power goes out. Use it to power up in the woods and build your own shelter.

Having it on wheels will save your back, too. I keep mine on a moving dolly. And I can get parts and service at any Honda dealer....

I have never had mine in for service, by the way. I buy the parts and do the maintenance work myself. I've had it since Hurricane Andrew.

That is why a Honda is worth the money.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just my 2 cents: I check out the above mentioned generator and you should know that this is not a Honda inverter generator. So it will not be as fuel efficient and a lot nosier. The difference between and inverter generator and others is. With a engine alternator type like the Black Max Honda the engine has to run at a constant speed usually around 3600 rpm to maintain the 60 cycles. In a inverter generator set up like the HONDA EU3000I INVERTER GENERATOR, The engine runs and multi phase alternator and the voltage is converted into DC current then an inverter converts it back into 60 cycles 120 volts. So the engine can run at a speed to match the load, making it much quieter and more fuel efficient but more expensive. If you are going to get a generator in the 7000 watt range you may also want to look into a generator welder. In a SHTF situation a welder would be a great thing to have and it isn't hard to learn how to weld.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

I can highly recommend the honda eu2000I I love mine, I bought 2 of them they are only 2000 watts each but you can hook them up together and get 4000 watts out of them if needed! I really have only needed one at a time as of yet! they are very fuel efficient and are an inverter type! It can be toted easily and is very quiet plus you can charge 12 volt batteries with it! I use mine on one of my sail boats to run the AC and it will run for a very long time on one tank of gas! IF you look around sometimes you can find them on sell for $800 which is kind of pricey but I have had no issues with mine for the past 5 years! I have at least 1000 hr on the one i use the most.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you really need to consider all the requirements of a generator before you commit to a single unit.

For instance the larger the KW the generator puts out the more gas they consume, so my little Honda 1000 watt unit burning .6 gallons for 8 hours of run time will be very efficient but not good if you need to run 2 freezers and a refer.

I believe Propane powered generators are the best choice as the gas never goes bad, you can put a 100# propane tank filled for about $150 (gas plus the cylinder to store it) and it will never go bad

More proactive is to get a 500 gallon above ground propane tank or a 1000lb buried tank and you could reasonably goes a year keeping your refrigerator and freezers cold for a reasonably cheap price.

If you have a gas generator, plan on 100 gallons for treated gas for a reasonable storage plan, if you can't get the gas, don't waste money on the genny.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Just noticed in my Costco flyer a Champion 7000 watt gas generator at $549. Not a bad price, but I'm sure its pretty "cheap" in terms of build. I would love a 7000 watt Honda but its not in the budget. I mean is this one really worth almost a $1000 more?
> Black Max Honda New 7000 8750 Watts Portable Generator Electric Start | eBay


After one of the South East Texas Hurricanes that knocked out power to the Huntsville / Madisonville / Conroe corridor, I went shopping for generators. In the stores I went to there were a lot of people there looking to replace a generator they used during the storm. ALL of the replacements were these Honda Black Max genneys.

Do not be mislead - it is NOT a Honda generator. It is a Honda engine that Black Maz bought and put on their crappy generator. The electrical side is all discount parts made in China. The reason these people were replacing the Black Max generators was because they produce dirty power and it ate up their fridge, washer, dishwasher and computer. Essentially they bought a generator to keep these running and that very generator negated the need for a generator by ruining all of their appliances.

There are three parts to a genny:
1. Engine
2. Generator
3. Control circuitry

And truly - this chain is as weak as the weakest link. Good engine and generator but crappy control? You got junk. Same with bad engine and good generator and control circuitry - junk.

Do your homework - LOTS OF IT. And remember a bad decision doesn't leave you with out electricity. It leaves you with out appliances to use when there is electricity.


----------

